

Mozilla Unveils "Webian Shell" - A Google Chrome OS Competitor? - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/?p=11368

======
gkoberger
This was not created by a Mozilla employee, but rather by someone using
Mozilla Chromeless.

Source: [https://mozillalabs.com/chromeless/2011/05/31/webian-
shell-a...](https://mozillalabs.com/chromeless/2011/05/31/webian-shell-a-full-
screen-web-browser-built-on-chromeless/)

------
riffraff
Has firefox finally got around to having one-isolated-process-per-tab?
Otherwise the idea of "crash an app, take the whole OS shell with you" seems
kind of familiar to an old windows user, not in a good way.

~~~
voidr
Old windows user? you can crash a brand new Windows 7 with a "rouge"
application. :)

Just try Starcraft - Broodward on a Windows 7 64 bit, it will randomly crash
your system to the point where you have to manually reset the system. Yes I
know it's a legacy application(whatever that means) but still the OS should
not let an app freeze the input.

------
mwill
The mockups for split screen apps later in the video remind me of the Windows
8 preview.

Also: am I the only one who feels like these sort of shells should do away
with the back/forward buttons as a default part of the display provide
shortcuts or similar instead, especially since a lot of web apps don't play
well with browser history, or provide their own state management/back button.

The same could probably be said for the address bar, as well; hide it unless
the user specifically wants to enter a URL. I find I mostly enter search terms
into my address bar, and on web shells this could easily be replaced by
offering a search box front and center on your new tab landing page.

~~~
sqrt17
small screen apps often do away with statelessness (one of the basic ideas in
the standard windows/icons/menu/pointer world) to organize things in different
modes/screens. And there are means for web apps to manage the browser history
by setting and querying the hash part of the window's URL.

Most Maemo apps work with a back button in this way (despite not being
browser-based). Hiding the address bar still seems to be a good idea, as you
only need it when things get broken...

------
no-espam
I don't think it is from Mozilla. It was featured by Mozilla. It's just a
simple mock app from what I can tell.

